# Painting tiles



## aggiezach (Sep 29, 2004)

So a friend of mine decided to open her own pottry painting place called U-Paint It Pottery. Long story short, I get to paint pretty much anything I want and I decided to paint this tile for my girlfriends mom. She loves light houses so I wanted to try my hand at painting. I think it turned out pretty well for my first time!  I used one of the flatbed scanners we have here in one of our labs at school so the scan is kinda blurry, sorry about that. I promise its alot sharper in real life....

Here ya go...


----------



## Karalee (Sep 29, 2004)

Ha awesome Zach, and what a sweet gesture, Im sure she loves it


----------

